# HGH; a practical guide



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2012)

Few other hormones have generated more excitement and hype in recent years than HGH. From reports of incredible fat loss to tales of increases in lean muscle that defies genetics, HGH has been touted as one of the panaceas of all bodybuilding woes. Depending on which statistics you trust, reports of as many as 80% of professional athletes have used or are using HGH (Getropin) as a supplement to their training program.
The intention of this guide is to give you a good working knowledge of HGH and how to intelligently use it. While this is not intended to cover every conceivable nuance of HGH use, it should provide you with a solid background to create your cycle around. I will be working on some other articles as well covering other peptides, as well as a guide for effective use of combinations (such as HGH/IGF-1/Slin/T3). For now, lets take a look at this hormone called HGH.

*What Exactly is HGH*
Human Growth Hormone (somatropin - also referred to as rHGH, HGH, or GH) (Getropin) is created by the pituitary gland, the primary form consisting of a 191 amino acid chain. When we are young, HGH is in big part responsible for the proper growth of bones, muscle, and other tissues. To little of this hormone and we remain dwarfs … too much and we become giants and/or suffer from abnormal growth deformities. As we become adults, HGH (Getropin) is responsible for keeping muscles from wasting away, supports healthy immune system response, regulates aspects of our metabolic function dealing with increased fat metabolism and healthy body composition in later life, and maintains and repairs our skin and other tissues.







Our levels of HGH peak while we are adolescents and then begin to drop off sharply beginning in our 30’s. By our 60’s, our daily HGH secretion can be as little as 10% of what it was during our youth. Many of the markers of aging are affected by this decrease in HGH. Some of the results of this are:
· Increase in fat.
· Decrease in muscle and lean body structures.
· Decreased skin texture resulting in a less youthful appearance.
· Decreased bone density, onset of osteoporosis.
· Decreased brain function, loss of intellect with aging.
· Decreased sex drive.
· Decrease in overall physical and mental well being.
· Increase in sleep disorders, lower quality of sleep.
· Depression and fatigue.

The addition of supplemental HGH beginning in the later 30’s can reverse or improve these symptoms in the majority of people attempting therapy. This is why you will often hear references with respect to HGH as “the fountain of youth” and other similar terms. It can present a better quality of life for those aging as well as provide some great benefits for bodybuilders.

For bodybuilders, HGH (and the IGF-1 that is a result of its use) is the only substance that can actually initiate hyperplasia, which in the interest of our use in bodybuilding equates to new muscle cells. While use of anabolic steroids can cause hypertrophy (the enlargement of existing muscle cells), steroids do not offer the ability to recruit and mature more muscle cells. HGH can. HGH also increases protein synthesis, which can be responsible for hypertrophy. HGH also strengthens and heals connective tissues, cartilage, and tendons. These uses are what make it so attractive to athletes in all sports, and in bodybuilding in particular.

*HOW IS HGH RELEASED IN YOUR BODY?*

HGH is secreted from the pituitary in a pulsatile fashion, generally following a circadian rhythm. A number of stimuli can initiate an HGH secretion, the most powerful being short duration, high intensity exercise and sleep. During the first few hours of sleep (deep sleep stages), Somatostatin is turned off and GHRH is turned on, resulting in HGH bursts.
HGH secretion is stimulated by Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) which is produced by the hypothalamus. HGH, and IGF-1 create a negative feedback loop, meaning when their levels are high, it blunts release of GHRH, which in turn blunts the release of more HGH.	

Somatostatin (SS), secreted by the hypothalamus as well as other tissues inhibits the secretion of HGH Somatostatin in response to GHRH and to other stimulatory factors such as low blood glucose concentration. High levels of IGF-1 also stimulate Somatostatin secretion.

Ghrelin is a peptide hormone secreted from the stomach. Ghrelin binds to receptors on somatotrophs and potently stimulates secretion of growth hormone. Ghrelin, as the stimulator for the growth hormone secretagogue receptor, potently stimulates secretion of growth hormone. The ghrelin signal is integrated with that of growth hormone releasing hormone and somatostatin to control the timing and magnitude of growth hormone secretion.

Once HGH is released, it is very short lived. It is generally metabolized and gone within a half-hour. During this half-hour, it travels to the liver and other tissues and induces them to secrete a polypeptide hormone called Insulin-like Growth Factor One (IGF-1).

*How Does HGH Work?*

As mentioned above, HGH is short lived, but during its short half-hour or so activity per burst from the pituitary, it exerts itself through direct and indirect effects.
Its direct effects are the result of the HGH binding its receptor on target cells. Fat cells (adipocytes) as well as myocytes (muscle cells) have HGH receptors. On fat cells, HGH stimulates them to break down triglyceride and suppresses the fat cells ability to uptake circulating lipids.

Its indirect effects are in the process we described in the section above. When HGH travels to the liver, the result in its pass through the liver is the secretion of IGF-1. When this IGF-1 is secreted, it stimulates proliferation of chondrocytes (cartilage cells), which result in bone growth. It also plays a part in stimulating both the proliferation and differentiation of myoblasts (the precursor to skeletal muscle fibers). IGF-1 also stimulates amino acid uptake and protein synthesis in muscle and other tissues.

HGH stimulates protein anabolism in many tissues. This reflects increased protein synthesis, decreased oxidation of proteins, and increased amino acid uptake. As mentioned above, HGH enhances fat utilization by stimulating triglyceride breakdown and oxidation in fat cells (adipocytes).

HGH can affect the function of other hormones. HGH can suppress the abilities of insulin to stimulate the uptake of glucose in tissues and enhance glucose synthesis in the liver, though administering HGH actually stimulates insulin secretion and can create a state of hyperinsulinemia. This combination can lead to decreased insulin sensitivity, which in turn can lead to hyperglycemia. HGH can also have a slight inhibitory effect on the thyroid, though this varies greatly from individual to individual. We’ll discuss more on how to deal with these potential effects later in this guide.

Okay, so we have a hormone that can assist with maintenance and healing of most of the body’s systems, can create new cartilage, bone, and muscle cells, can assist with protein uptake, decrease the oxidation of proteins, and can accelerate the rate at which fat is utilized. This paints the picture of the excitement that follows HGH. So how do we utilize this to our advantage? Let’s look at what is involved in exogenous HGH use.

*HOW DO I INCREASE MY LEVELS OF HGH? *

To state it simply, we need to inject exogenous HGH. There are a few methods to increase your own production of HGH, but for the most part these aren’t going to give us the increase necessary to promote the benefits mentioned above in their full measure. 

By adding several grams of Arginine and Glutamine to our daily supplement program, we can increase our levels of HGH. This increase equates for a very small amount though, so unless are very young or we are only in need of a modest jump in production, this is not an optimal way to proceed.

As mentioned at the beginning of our guide, intense short duration exercise will also induce a sizable HGH release.

Another possibility is to inject GHRH. This peptide is available from research companies and when injected at doses of 100mcgs per day, sub-q it does seem to show promise in increasing levels of HGH. At this stage, there isn’t a real cost advantage to this over rHGH, so unless we are trying to promote some of the other forms of HGH in addition to the primary form, there is no clear advantage to this course of action.

What we are left with is acquiring and injecting recumbent Human Growth Hormone. The remainder of our guide will concentrate on its use.


*Strategies for using HGH*

There are many different approaches to taking HGH. The right approach for your particular situation will depend on your goals. For many, HGH is a general purpose supplement to help maintain low bodyfat percentages and reasonable levels of lean body mass. For others who have reached their genetic potential for growth, HGH is a supplement that can assist in continued growth beyond what mother nature gave you to work with. For yet others, it is a supplement that is used for general health and healing of injuries. Let’s look at each of these uses with respect to a reasonable HGH program.

To begin with, it should be stated that for the vast majority of HGH users, results are not rapid and earthshaking in nature. If your idea of using HGH is to get ripped in a few weeks, gaining 20 pounds of muscle in a matter of a month or two, or being miraculously healed in a matter of a few injections … you are likely in for a BIG disappointment. HGH does some pretty incredible things, but it HAS to be viewed as a long-term endeavor. A reasonable length HGH cycle would be 20-30 weeks in length. While you will always be able to find the one or two individuals who will make great strides in a short amount of time, the majority need to be dedicated to its use for the long haul for it to be a worthy venture.

As mentioned in our introduction to HGH, one of the major roles it plays in growth is by its passing through the liver, which in turn secretes IGF-1. This process is cumulative in nature, and it will take some time for your exogenous HGH use to bring your IGF-1 levels to create an environment conducive to optimal growth. While it is true that HGH begins shuttling nutrients to your muscles, and begins mobilizing fat from the first injection, these behind the scenes benefits will only be VISIBLE several weeks (up to 12) down the road.

*DOSING*

For anti-aging, general health & healing, fat mobilization
For these purposes, a dose of 2-3 IU’s per day will be sufficient for the majority. A dose of 1.5 to 2.0 IU’s is considered to be a full replacement dose for those in their middle-age and beyond.

For gaining lean muscle and substantially improving body composition
For this purpose a dose of 4-8 IU’s per day will be necessary. Most people will respond very well at a dose of 4-5 IU's per day. 
For maximum benefit in this regard, the addition of Testosterone, Insulin, and low-dose T3 would be something to seriously consider. More on this in our comparative cycle guide of HGH/Insulin/IGF-1.

Regardless of your goal, as a general rule the best way to begin your HGH program is to start with a low dose and ease your body into the higher doses. This will allow you to avoid or at least minimize many of the more common sides of HGH such as bloating and joint pain & swelling. Most people can tolerate up to approximately 2 IU’s with few sides, so that would be a good place to start.

For many using this as a general health supplement, that is as high as you will need to go. For others this will be only the start. Above 2.5 – 3 IU’s, I would definitely suggest that your split your injections into two per day instead of one unless it is just not feasible to do so.

Here is what a good ramp up program would look like:
Weeks 1-4 = HGH 2 IU’s one injection
Week 5 = HGH 2.5 IU’s one injection
Week 6 = HGH 3.0 IU’s split into two injections of 1.5 IU’s each
Week 7 = HGH 3.5 IU’s split into two injections of 1.75 IU’s each
And so forth until you reach your desired dose.

If at any point in this progression you begin to have unbearable bloating or joint pain, drop the dose by 25% and hold it at this lower dosage for a couple of weeks. If the sides subside, begin your progression back up toward your desired level. If the sides remain, lower your dose again and hold it at the lower level for two weeks before beginning the upward progression. This method will keep your HGH experience a good one and side free for the most part.

For a normal cycle of 5-8 months in length, injecting once or twice a day, 7 days a week should be fine. While there are studies that suggest that the suppression from exogenous HGH is short lived (about 4 hours from injection), there are no large-scale studies to indicate safety of everyday injections in long-term use. There are studies by anti-aging groups demonstrating that a day or two off per week is adequate to protect the pituitary and its triggers over long cycles. If your use of HGH becomes more a lifestyle than a single cycle, I would consider running it 5 on/2 off, or 6 on/ 1 off until such time as we have reliable data demonstrating long-term safety sans any degradation of your own output or the triggers initiating that output.

Another option would be to run your HGH cycle everyday for the first two months to get your IGF-1 levels elevated quickly and to a level to assist you in an anabolic way, then drop back to 5 days a week.

*TIMING*
As described above, the body produces HGH is a pulsatile fashion throughout the day with the heaviest pulses occurring approximately 2-3 hours after going to bed as you fall into a deep sleep. Injectible HGH is completely absorbed and put to use within approximately 3 hours. The strategy with respect to timing depends somewhat on our age and the other elements of our cycle. As you will see below, there is no single best strategy … it depends a lot on your individual situation.

For those that are between their late 20’s and early 50’s, there is still a reasonable chance that your own endogenous production of HGH is still at a reasonable level. The best time to take and injection, this being the case, would be early morning …. After your body’s own release of HGH in the night. If you get up to go to the bathroom in the early morning, this is probably the perfect time to take a couple of units of HGH. This will be the least disruptive time to take an injection of HGH. The second best time would be first thing in the morning when you wake up.	

If you are splitting your doses, two times of the day when your cortisol levels are at peak are when you wake up and in the early afternoon. Another good strategy is to take your HGH injections at these times. Cortisol is very catabolic by nature and a well -timed HGH injection can go a long way toward blunting this effect.

If you are in your late 50’s or beyond, or if for some reason you have a condition that has rendered your pituitary incapable of a normal release of HGH, a great time to take HGH is right before bed. This allows you to closely mimic the natural pattern that would occur if your pituitary were functioning properly. For the rest of us, taking your HGH right before bed is going to end up creating a negative feedback loop, robbing you of your body’s own nightly pulse of HGH.

Yet another strategy should be considered if you are using insulin with your HGH. Insulin should be used immediately post workout. HGH and insulin do some great things together – they shuttle nutrients in a very complimentary way with each other, and the combination of HGH and Insulin create the best environment for IGF-1 production. If you are using insulin immediately post workout, this would be a great time to take a couple of units of HGH.


----------



## Jada (Apr 29, 2012)

Pillar great article man , I really didn't know that much about Hgh and this article really helped me 
Understand.


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome read !!! 
Question though, since HGH is completely absorbed and put to use within 3 hours og injecting it, should one wait 3 hours before training ?


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Awesome read. Thanks bro.


----------



## stevenmd (May 6, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Pillar great article man , I really didn't know that much about Hgh and this article really helped me
> Understand.


 x2, thanks!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome info, PoB.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 20, 2012)

nice post..


----------



## amore169 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for a great read.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 21, 2012)

Top post. Im looking forward to trying HGH on a future cycle.


----------



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

How long does the bloating last?


----------



## TizMyIllusion (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks 4 the great info.  I don't like walking into things blind


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 12, 2014)

Great read, thank you.


----------



## York (Nov 13, 2014)

Old post but glad someone dug it up, been looking for this info! Thanks


----------



## sitework333 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the article.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 21, 2015)

read this before, i have about three of these guides. maybe not this exact one. but got like three in my achives that are all very similar great info


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 27, 2015)

Very good article! Can hgh be taken orally, it seems like it would be Better to be able to take it oral than taking injections every day, im no pussy but it just seems easier. Why cant it be taking orally. Also it sounds like it can have a negative feed back loop. Is there like a pct for hgh or do you just stay on it forever?


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 27, 2015)

It can't be taken orally. You inject with a slin pin which  isn't even like injecting. It's nothing. No PCT.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 27, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> It can't be taken orally. You inject with a slin pin which  isn't even like injecting. It's nothing. No PCT.


 im just interested for practical reasons why it cant be taken orally? Is it not water soluble? Or enzymes in digestion break it down before it can be absorbed or what? What are negative effects after you take it for about 20 weeks? Should you taper off? Can igf cause diabetes? Sorry for all these dumb ass questions. Im just like to learn shit, I find this very interesting... future endocrinologist... soon to be here for all you legal perscription needs... lol


----------



## mo76 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great info thanks man👍


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 11, 2015)

It can mot be taken oraly,  and the oral GH you see on the market are inefective. Not exactly sure why, i knew the reason once but forgot exactly what. Its just not digestible.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 12, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> It can mot be taken oraly,  and the oral GH you see on the market are inefective. Not exactly sure why, i knew the reason once but forgot exactly what. Its just not digestible.


Very fragile and unstable. The environment in the gut is not friendly. On top of that, the first pass through the liver greatly reduces the bioavailability of much tougher compounds and thus the gh is stomped out and deemed useless.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 12, 2015)

Oral HGH has a 3.4% bioavailability currently - it is absorbed into the lining of the mouth.  Nasal spray HGH has now reached a pretty high 49.9% bioavailability.  However, SubQ and IM injections of HGH are 100% bioavailability...so even nasal is only half as effective.
Sources:
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jps.24215/abstract


----------

